# BERDAN & CO. Toledo book



## georgeoj (Oct 1, 2012)

In my searches I come upon some interesting 'related' items. Berdan & Company made the CHEF fruit jars. This very colorful booklet shows a company building and has a list of the products that were sold in Chef jars. The front:


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 1, 2012)

The back:


----------



## madman (Oct 5, 2012)

very cool find!


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Mike, Here is a pic of the list of company products from inside the back cover. I am going to offer the book at the bottle & insulator show in Chelsea, MI this Sunday (Oct.7). Prior to doing so, I thought that it might be of interest to the collecting community to have this complete listing of the products sold in Chef jars. Little wonder that the jars are so easy to find.  George


----------



## madman (Oct 5, 2012)

wow! the berdan co. i believe still stands


----------



## madman (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.toledoblade.com/local/2012/03/22/Berdan-Building-back-in-limbo.html


----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2012)

I have an old wooden spoon with Chef on it I believe. I'll have to look to make sure.


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 7, 2012)

great book george!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 7, 2012)

Cool graphics! Is that a commentary saying Mother Goose was a witch? []


----------

